# Engl E530 pream anygood?



## axechain (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi
just was looking at this pre on the Net so any owners here what are your thoughts about it guys(samples of the sound would be good)


----------



## 999dead666 (Mar 27, 2007)

any good?? kidding me?? man this preamp has the powerball taste of gain and the glassy cleans type of sound. rocksoildamps got some samples recorded , i will post mine when i get my poweramp

http://rocksolidamps.com/index.php?contain=description&ii=52&mid=2


----------



## axechain (Mar 27, 2007)

999dead666 said:


> any good?? kidding me?? man this preamp has the powerball taste of gain and the glassy cleans type of sound. rocksoildamps got some samples recorded , i will post mine when i get my poweramp
> 
> http://rocksolidamps.com/index.php?contain=description&ii=52&mid=2



so it`s really sound powerballishlike?
i heard those but whanted to hear someone`s not good mixed or pro studio recorded samples,
i`m very excided about this preamp and it costs not much


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll be getting my power amp back in the next day or 2 and then I'll be firing mine up with a mesa 2x12 instead of just direct into my comp...I'll try to do a review soon, but I have no experience with other Engl products, so I won't really be able to compare


----------



## Cancer (Mar 27, 2007)

I think the guy from Necrophagist uses one of these.


----------



## shredfreak (Mar 27, 2007)

heard one in front of a sovtek mig50 head and i can assure you the thing slays


----------



## Vince (Mar 27, 2007)

Most anything Engl makes is going to be beyond "pretty good"


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Mar 27, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> Most anything Engl makes is going to be beyond "pretty good"



 

I don't think I've heard a bad word about an engl amp in a lonnnngg time. I say go for it!


----------



## Ror3h (Mar 27, 2007)

psyphre said:


> I think the guy from Necrophagist uses one of these.



Last time I saw Necrophagist, they were using SE full stacks (lucky bastards), and the time before that Muhammed at least was using an older preamp that had an LED screen on the front, no idea what model it was.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 27, 2007)

he had one of the old rackheads i think

engl 

I'll be getting another soon


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 27, 2007)

7slinger said:


> I'll be getting my power amp back in the next day or 2 and then I'll be firing mine up with a mesa 2x12 instead of just direct into my comp...I'll try to do a review soon, but I have no experience with other Engl products, so I won't really be able to compare



Sweet, thatd be awesome, I have a ton of interest in one of these.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> Last time I saw Necrophagist, they were using SE full stacks (lucky bastards), and the time before that Muhammed at least was using an older preamp that had an LED screen on the front, no idea what model it was.


----------



## NecroSamist (Mar 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


>


Someday... i will own an ENGL... someday....


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2007)

You and me both bro.. :/
I'm waiting for Zimbloth to part ways with his Fireball for cheap hehe


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought he sold it to get this VHT?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> You and me both bro.. :/
> I'm waiting for Zimbloth to part ways with his Fireball for cheap hehe



I thought he already sold it?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2007)

Well damn. :/

*looks at Karl...*


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Well damn. :/
> 
> *looks at Karl...*



Well, I might actually be selling my Fireball...





























...if I ever get an ENGL SE! 

So, not for a long, long time, because this amp is fucking perfect, and it's more than I can see myself needing for a long time.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 28, 2007)

I love Engl's. The Blackmore is the best amp I've played (I have never even seen an SE )

I've been thinking about the E530, too. If I build a rack I'll probably get one along with some other pre amps.


----------



## axechain (Mar 28, 2007)

whaiting for the samples and a good review from someone of this forum


----------



## axechain (Apr 4, 2007)

zo... any luck with the samples or review???


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 4, 2007)

axechain said:


> zo... any luck with the samples or review???



no samples yet.

this weekend will be the first time I get to open it up with my band, and really give it a good beating...I'll try to post some thoughts after that


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Apr 4, 2007)

Your best bet would be to email or call Derek from rock solid amps and ask him, he knows all Engls like tha back of his hand and he will be honest with you. If he can tell it's not what you're looking for he's tell you that and recommend you something else even if it means a lost sale for him. I know several metal players who've tried the E530 and were very disappointed. It's more of a rock preamp than it is metal. It can do metal but it needs some help and it's not really what it is made for. Powerball distortion it is not. 

For the record Muhammed used ENGL E860 rack amps on all recordings and uses SE670s with two Vader 4x12's under them live.


----------



## 999dead666 (Apr 4, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Your best bet would be to email or call Derek from rock solid amps and ask him, he knows all Engls like tha back of his hand and he will be honest with you. If he can tell it's not what you're looking for he's tell you that and recommend you something else even if it means a lost sale for him. I know several metal players who've tried the E530 and were very disappointed. It's more of a rock preamp than it is metal. It can do metal but it needs some help and it's not really what it is made for. Powerball distortion it is not.
> 
> For the record Muhammed used ENGL E860 rack amps on all recordings and uses SE670s with two Vader 4x12's under them live.



man, i have the e530 and it can go powerball if you want it to, the thing has more gain than you need. no offense here but if the metal heads you mentioned didnt get enough metal/gain from the unit, it means they should stick to the metal zone mt-2 . and by the way i play death metal, so i think you got idea of the gain i use  http://rocksolidamps.com/mp3_player.php?id=205&ii=52&player=2 
doest it sound like it cant deliver metal sound as a powerball?? i have the powerball too by the way .

ps: the min i get the shure sm58 from my friend or buy myself 57 i will record samples for this thread.


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 4, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I know several metal players who've tried the E530 and were very disappointed. It's more of a rock preamp than it is metal. It can do metal but it needs some help and it's not really what it is made for. Powerball distortion it is not.



I have no idea how the E530 compares to other Engl products, but I can say that for rhythm sounds (and I'm playing heavy stuff) I only have the gain turned a hair past 12 o'clock...there may be players that want more gain than this pre has to offer, but I would think they would have to be in the extreme minority...

...this pre may be replacing my dualrec


----------



## Hellbound (Apr 4, 2007)

I should receiving one before long as well. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Apr 4, 2007)

When I get my mesa 50/50 fixed I think I might pick up one of these to use in conjunction with my mesa studio preamp. Engl for rhythm Mesa for leads!


----------



## Hexer (Apr 4, 2007)

my bandmate uses the e530, I use the Powerball. the e530 has less gain than the powerball, but WTF??? I play deathmetal and my gain is in the area of 3/10 and the e530 really has enough gain for metal. I like the sound of it a lot! its not the same as the powerball, but still ENGL of course. probably a bit more similar to the Screamer, Blackmore, Savage amps. definitally heavy enough for metal I'd say!!!


----------



## Grom (Apr 4, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> Last time I saw Necrophagist, they were using SE full stacks (lucky bastards), and the time before that Muhammed at least was using an older preamp that had an LED screen on the front, no idea what model it was.



It was the e860 tube rackhead. No longer available for a long time ...


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Apr 4, 2007)

Why is it automatically assumed that somebody is talking about how much gain an amp has when you say whether or not it excels at metal? I wasn't referring to how much gain it has, that's not what makes an amp "metal" IMO. 

The guys I'm referring to didn't like the voicing of it by itself. I know one death metal player that boosts his with a Tubescreamer and then runs it through a G-Major with the parametric EQ tweaked and it sounds KILLER! It CAN do death metal but my personal opinion is that it needs help to do it really well. Sure, it has as much gain as a Powerball but it doesn't have the agressive voicing, bottom end, and super-tight attack the Powerball is famous for. 

I'm not slamming the amp guys, it's a great preamp. I'm just saying that it's not the best choice if you're looking for a standalone metal preamp.


----------



## axechain (Jun 3, 2007)

so guys who have E530 can you make a review and post some clips please !!! 
and i`m looking for a good dist rhythm tone like on None Meshuggah album and i have an eq pedal too boost things up
thanx

enyone?


----------



## Jerich (Jun 3, 2007)

i have a 620 around here somewhere..but these are seriously loud hissy preamps...but the singing tone is Killer...I prefer the Tube Toner foot pedal that is a great preamp...


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 3, 2007)

i keep thinking of using one of these with my mesa boogie nomad , i think it could be interesting and add a fair bit of diversity to my tone. pretty cheap too!!

anyone know how i could use this with the mesas power amp, but be able to switch between this, and the mesa's preamp?


----------



## axechain (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah common guys help we need info we need samples we need review please


----------



## axechain (Jun 5, 2007)

up


----------



## axechain (Jun 11, 2007)

gonna go to Germany soon and check Engls out, hope gonna come back with one


----------



## axechain (Jun 19, 2007)

so after nothing in replying, i whent to Germany - Berlin and then by car to Trependorf were Thomann music shop is located..
First when you say BIG , this word will sound right for germany and that music store))) 
the place has it all for music instruments and more... 
so after trying all the amps they had from Soldano to Mesa, i stopped on ENGLs , those things are the best for me , Powerball has so much gain that anyone need )))
and i bought myself an E530 preamp , first impression through the mix console was brutal and powerfull but when i put it in effects loop of marshall jcm800 throught the 1960 lead cab it was so powerfull that walls were shaking )) even on low volumes, very clear and nice cleans to the tight as [email protected]#k distorted madness...
will do a full review after some time when i play around with this preamp


----------



## encasedmetal (Jun 19, 2007)

So I recorded this in my practice space about a year ago- I used my powerball and a 7620 with a D-Sonic in the bridge, through mesa 4x12 (V30's) and a sonic max.

here's the link www.myspace.com/abovethemeans


----------



## axechain (Jun 20, 2007)

tried it at home, and everything was grweat but somethimes there was a soundlevel drops and when restarting it the soundlevel is back to normal again. what could it be? i was using the freq. comp. output directly to the soundcart of my PC


----------



## BoogieII (Jun 20, 2007)

i played one through a mesa 5050 and marshall 1960 cab.
it was awesome. i also played a 5150 through the same cab and i got a tone similar to the 5150 but better. i didnt tweak around with it much. but its pretty tweakable. i want that setup bad now. only with a mesa cab instead lol.


----------



## axechain (Jun 21, 2007)

that thing is bad ass really go get one and it`s preatty cheap!!


----------

